# Cigar Bar in Santa Fe D.F?



## ReyMiguel (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi! Looking for a Cigar Bar in the Santa Fe, Mexico City Area. Not a bar with a outdoor area. A real cigar bar where I can go smoke inside. Also any good bar with live music top 40? 

I appreciate your help cause I'm bored in this town.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


ReyMiguel said:



Hi! Looking for a Cigar Bar in the Santa Fe, Mexico City Area. Not a bar with a outdoor area. A real cigar bar where I can go smoke inside. Also any good bar with live music top 40? 

I appreciate your help cause I'm bored in this town.

Click to expand...

_If you are bored in Santa Fe, the most splendid suburb in DF, of all places, and need a bar where you can smoke cigars inside an enclosed structure during these days, you are not easily pleased. Personally, I prefer a seaside bar in Havana where you can smoke whatever you wish open to the Atlantic looking over a splendid crystal sea with splendid beaches being served 150 proof Cuban dark rum with limes by nearly naked nymphs resembling Carmen Maranda or maybe some really handsome young men in jockey shorts resembling Anthony Quinn in about 1950. Alas, we both must suffer from unacheivable goals. Time for a nap and perhaps a dream or two.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

La Habana is in the caribbean


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Carmen Miranda was Portuguese and Anthony Queen a Mexican


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> If you are bored in Santa Fe, the most splendid suburb in DF ....


Santa Fe is not considered "the most splendid suburb in the DF" by anybody I know who is familiar with the D.F. I suspect you're confusing it with someplace else.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


GARYJ65 said:



La Habana is in the caribbean

Click to expand...

_It must have been a monumental task to move those millions of residents of Havana (the proper English spelling for an English forum) from the Florida Straits between the Gulf of Mexico and the Atlantic Ocean to Southern Cuba and the Caribbean Sea.


----------



## ReyMiguel (Mar 21, 2013)

LOL, Havana sounds nice. Coming from Manila where I had 2 beautiful cigar bars around the corner one at the Peninsula and the other at the Mandarin Oriental both with live music and many many more places with live music and lots of sexy ladies, it makes me miss my last home a lot;(
Well I hope Golf makes the next 2 years go by fast

But really if you find a cigar bar here let me know.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


GARYJ65 said:



Carmen Miranda was Portuguese and Anthony Queen a Mexican

Click to expand...

_I stand corrected on the spelling of Carmen Miranda but I do not recall designating the required nationalities nor political leanings of the sexy dudes and dudettes serving me the rum. My only requirement was really good rum and sexy bodies - male or female. These days as I approach my dotage, the quality of the rum is of utmost importance from whomever served. 

I am reminded of a great old story from France just after WW 11, when the French were rounding up women who had collaborated with the Nazis. When they came to shave the head of Arletty, a famous French entertainer (which, no doubt that they did), she informed them, "Mon couer est Francais mais mon cul est international." (My heart is Fench but by *ss is international.)


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Longford said:



Santa Fe is not considered "the most splendid suburb in the DF" by anybody I know who is familiar with the D.F. I suspect you're confusing it with someplace else.

Click to expand...

_Before completion of the Arco Norte bypass from near the Michoacan /Mexico state borders to Puebla, we used to drive through Mexico City a good four times a year from Toluca through Santa Fe and Mexico City to Puebla and back to get from Jalisco to Chiapas where we maintain residences so I don´t think I am confused. Perhaps those with whom you have discussed Santa Fe dislike it because it is quite a controversial suburb. In my opinion, Santa Fe is a splendid, modern suburb with some exciting architecture but that doesn´t mean that is where I would live if I moved to Mexico City or environs but then that ain´t gonna happen.


----------



## ReyMiguel (Mar 21, 2013)

For me Cognac and Tequila and early in the day Kahlua and Baileys. Santa fe is not bad, but to be one of the newest suburbs in the city it doesn't compare with likes of Taipai, Singapour, Makati, KL and the list just goes on and on. I was actually expecting a more modern, better planned suburb. Maybe I'm just spoiled for ever from all my travels. 

Any way found a lovely house in los Encinos golf Club 15 min from Santa Fe on the way to Toluca, so Santa Fe will have to do for now.

Cheers.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> I don´t think I am confused.


Then, I invite you to explore more of the D.F., and make a comparison. Because, Santa Fe is a relatively new area built on what was, largely, a dump. It's principally a location for corporate headquarters, and some expensive high-rise condominium buildings. The area is, almost entirely, less than 20-years old. I think most people in the D.F. would define the area less than the "most splendid suburb in the DF." But, each is left to his/her own definition. We've all had different experiences to compare against.


----------



## ReyMiguel (Mar 21, 2013)

Just trying to get help finding things and in the process maybe make new friends. Been exploring for 3 months so far and no luck. Went to Garibaldi once, it was fun but not my typical friday night place. Off to the the Santa Fe mall to enjoy a Frapuccino


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Santa Fe does have impressive, and sometimes startling architecture. But as our bus passes through it, on the way to older and more central colonias, I think that Santa Fe is soulless and sterile.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


ReyMiguel said:



For me Cognac and Tequila and early in the day Kahlua and Baileys. Santa fe is not bad, but to be one of the newest suburbs in the city it doesn't compare with likes of Taipai, Singapour, Makati, KL and the list just goes on and on. I was actually expecting a more modern, better planned suburb. Maybe I'm just spoiled for ever from all my travels. 

Any way found a lovely house in los Encinos golf Club 15 min from Santa Fe on the way to Toluca, so Santa Fe will have to do for now.

Cheers.

Click to expand...

_What can I say, Rey; your point is well taken and, perhaps my reference to Santa Fe as the most splendid suburb of the DF was a bit of hyperbole. My excuse is that, in recent years, that is, since we have established residences in far-flung Lake Chapala and the Chiapas Highlands, our experiences with Mexico City have been to drive through the megalopolis as efficiently and quickly as possible transitting from suburban Santa Fe over (mostly) expressways through Bosque de Chapultepec and what we deem the central city and out the east through the dismal suburban and exurban slums surrounding the city there until climbing the mountain to the Puebla Plain so our experience with various Mexico City suburbs is limited. It was always, after all, our goal on a motor journey from Chapala to San Cristóbal before the Arco Norte opened to make it from the lake to Orizaba in the first day negotiating the massive urban jungle in between and there was no time for delay in getting through the big city. 

I was too busy, in those days, watching for moronic drivers and seriously crooked DF cops to notice any exclusive suburbs and the violent and poverty stricken eastern suburban slums were not places in which to become lost if at all possible. Nowadays, the trip is, in comparison, a lark. I hit the Arco Norte near Atlacomulco, put baby on cruise control and the next thing I know, I´m in Puebla. Thank you Jesus (and the Mexican Highway Department).


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=Anonimo;1932841]Santa Fe does have impressive, and sometimes startling architecture. But as our bus passes through it, on the way to older and more central colonias, I think that Santa Fe is soulless and sterile.[/QUOTE]_

Of course, as you well know, Anomino, I was writing of suburban developments and not leafy, centrally located colonias. Thanks for your input. I was also writing of a suburb through which you and we pass - by either bus or car - bound for other places, not a destination in and of itself. Impressive architecture does not translate into a fine place to live in all cases. Look at Brasilia for example if it´s still there.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

send me a PM. I know of a few, but you may need to spoke outside. I live right down the street close to Paseo de las Lilas.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Longford said:



Then, I invite you to explore more of the D.F., and make a comparison. Because, Santa Fe is a relatively new area built on what was, largely, a dump. It's principally a location for corporate headquarters, and some expensive high-rise condominium buildings. The area is, almost entirely, less than 20-years old. I think most people in the D.F. would define the area less than the "most splendid suburb in the DF." But, each is left to his/her own definition. We've all had different experiences to compare against. 

Click to expand...

_Preaching down to others as if a pedant lecturing presumed kindergarteners does not establish effective communication and, as it happens, I am quite familiar with what Santa Fe is and was and understand its strengths and weaknesses as a commercial development there on the edge of a massive,tired and disorganized city of countless people, more grindingly poor than financially upwardly mobile . As a long time commercial banker dealing with many commercial real estate developers involved in developments similar to Santa Fe for many years in places as diverse as San Francisco, Los Angeles and Manhattan, I can get by on what I have learned from experience.

Some of these developments succeed and many are destined to become future urban slums. That´s life. 

You´re right about one thing. Remarkable architectural achievement as in Santa Fe, in my assessment, is no guarantee of commercial success. That´s why I drive on through to San Cristóbal de Las Casas where that development by the Spaniards fleeing the Indigenous in the valley below on what today is the Rio Grijalva near Chiapa de Corzo, has lasted for over 400 years under their custody and or God knows how long before their arrival.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

By the way, Longford, I meant to say before editing time expired that I appreciate your point of view and I certainly had no intention of waxing effusively about a Mexico City suburb such as Santa Fe just because it has some nice looking buildings along the way as one passes through town. No way I would live there if I moved to the city. You made some very vaild points and I give you credit for that. A forum with no challenges would be dull indeed.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> By the way, Longford, I meant to say before editing time expired that I appreciate your point of view and I certainly had no intention of waxing effusively about a Mexico City suburb such as Santa Fe just because it has some nice looking buildings along the way as one passes through town. No way I would live there if I moved to the city. You made some very vaild points and I give you credit for that. A forum with no challenges would be dull indeed.


Santa Fe is boring IMHO. If you like architecture, thats not where you go to get "wowed". You like looking at sky scrapers with big brand logos on them? If you really like architecture, go to Polanco, Condesa, Roma, or older parts of Del Valle that have not yet been violated by the new modern style.

We go to santa Fe to shop and I am there quite often for business. I literally live 5 minutes from there, but stay out as much as I can due to traffic and there is NOTHING to do there other than shop and take the kids to Kidzania. They are supposed to build an Ice skating rink in the Centro Commercial and should be open in the next few months. back before they built the new wing of the mall there was a great place to go drive golf balls. Now its a Best Buy and Sears. meh.

Longford is right, its built on a dump and when it rains, the sewers overflow with black water. Sort of nasty.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I love the sight of Santa Fe going down the freeway just like I like Wilshire Blvd in LA. I would not live there but to each its own.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Smoke is where you find it*

Back to cigar bars: I don't know of any cigar _bars_ specifically, but I do know of a couple of good cigar _stores_ in Mexico City. One used to be called Hermanos Petrides and now, I think it's called Paraiso de Fumadores, located at, IIRC, Calle República # 13, Centro Histórico. it's next to an authorized Apple dealer. They have an extensive offering of their own and others' products. Hermanos Petrides.

The other place is much smaller and has a very small retail space (basically a vestibule) on Calle Zacatecas #172, just two doors west of Calle Tonalá. It's called Puros y Tabacos del Valle de México. It's next door to the acclaimed Bistro Máximo Restaurant. Very personalized service in both places. http://goo.gl/maps/3M3qd. Note that Google Street View shows "Servicam" in the location where Máximo Bistro is now.


----------



## ReyMiguel (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks, found a Davidoff cigar shop at the santa fe mall with cohibas and montecristos. BTW the new Chedrawi at the same mall has also a cigar area, their montecristos have a slightly better price.


----------

